
Intel SA-00289 Advisory: SGX fault injection attack affecting Intel processors - lawrenceyan
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/security-center/advisory/intel-sa-00289.html
======
java-man
Actual paper:

[https://plundervolt.com/doc/plundervolt.pdf](https://plundervolt.com/doc/plundervolt.pdf)

